# Gets me from A to B7 :-)



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Thought Id throw up a couple pics of the new slab. Enjoy  

Would like to thank Drewbert for "recommending" eLevel to me, LOVE IT. And to Zebulon for selling me some killer wheels!  By FAR my favorite car!

Got the car this past saturday 100% stock, 2012 SE black on black leather, and then 24 hours later :laugh:






























Previous car....I know I'm original


----------



## Innovate (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great. and yeah, e-level is the ish.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looking good, Ross! :thumbup: My IG feed was blowing up with pics of your car and the process it took to make it look like that (all 5 hours of owning it) LOL


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Haha sorry I was a little over anxious about it ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw it on various instagram feeds and it looks great! :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Love it! :heart:


Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm.. seeing this make me wonder if they're going to bring in a B7 wagon? :heart:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

thats sick :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks fellas :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

love it :heart:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

sick :heart:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

New pics, compliments of dtek


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Sick ride! Love it:heart:


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just bought the same car a few months ago, black/black. This looks great :heart:. How much did the fogs run you? What's the trunk set up like ic:??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

So Sick!


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Proper. opcorn:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the Savannas look awesome on the Passat. might have to reconsider putting them on my CC


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

slawny091 said:


> Just bought the same car a few months ago, black/black. This looks great :heart:. How much did the fogs run you? What's the trunk set up like ic:??


 

Fogs were right at 440 with my special VW parts hook up , thats everything, fogs, switch, harness grilles, etc. Trunk is simple and hidden. I just built a carpeted/brushed aluminum speaker box for my 12w6, but its simple, something I can take in and out easy, to be able to still use the trunk.


----------



## SpeedyBE (Nov 11, 2012)

nice ride :heart: it

are those ET33 and/or did u use spacers ? i'm considering to put those on my B6


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VAGwhore said:


> New pics, compliments of dtek


:heart:


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> Fogs were right at 440 with my special VW parts hook up , thats everything, fogs, switch, harness grilles, etc. Trunk is simple and hidden. I just built a carpeted/brushed aluminum speaker box for my 12w6, but its simple, something I can take in and out easy, to be able to still use the trunk.


Awesome, yeah it's my wife's car, so I'm not sure if I can talk her into it or not, but I showed her a picture and she liked it a lot . I'm pretty close with the local dealer and the owner so I'll have to talk with him about the fogs, thanks, car looks great :beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

SpeedyBE said:


> nice ride :heart: it
> 
> are those ET33 and/or did u use spacers ? i'm considering to put those on my B6


No spacers


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't get over how awesome this car looks!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Very very nice. Just needs HID's


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

VR6 NRG said:


> Very very nice. Just needs HID's




Hahaha get me some


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Got the 20's on finally, yay!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

love the new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

That's hot


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks fellas :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Those wheels make the car so much better!

Love it!


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

*FV-QR*

looks great, love to see you get that ass down a little more.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. Chewbacca said:


> looks great, love to see you get that ass down a little more.


Haha impossible


----------

